# Stuff and Things > Sports >  WWE : Extreme Rules

## BooBoo

Once Again, Those that don't watch, don't Reply Please... This is just for the Ones still watching so don't Crap Here, go to Your Outhouse and do that...!!!

*2022 WWE Extreme Rules predictions, card, matches, PPV preview, start time, date, location* *Everything you need to know ahead of the WWE Extreme Rules pay-per-view this Saturday...*WWE Extreme Rules is set to go down on Saturday with a card comprised of  wild gimmick matches. That includes matches for both of the top women's  championships.

WWE Extreme Rules, which begins Saturday at 8 p.m. ET from Wells Fargo Center in Philadelphia and streams live on Peacock and also on the WWE Network... There may be a couple of other sources but, But, BUTT BooBoo won't bee posting them...!!!  :Dontknow: 

*SmackDown Women's Championship -- Liv Morgan (c) vs. Ronda Rousey (Extreme Rules Match)

**Raw Women's Championship -- Bianca Belair (c) vs. Bayley (Ladder Match)

**Matt Riddle vs. Seth Rollins (Fight Pit Match)

**Edge vs. Finn Balor ("I Quit" Match)

**Karrion Kross vs. Drew McIntyre (Strap Match)

**The Brawling Brutes vs. Imperium (Good Old Fashioned Donnybrook Match)

*

----------


## BooBoo

^ 2022 WWE Extreme Rules predictions, card, matches, PPV preview, start time, location, date - CBSSports.com ^

----------

